# Fast reload..



## Frisco (May 6, 2008)

A man could afford to be a bad shot..if he could reload this fast..

[ame="http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=3415515"]MySpaceTV Videos:  Travis Tomasie by NB[/ame]

I can't figure out how to post it on the site :doh:


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2008)

The comments below the video pissed me off until I realized they came from a bunch of ignorant wretches.

Travis Tomasie's story here:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_176_29/ai_n13785435

To wit: Grand Master in 8 years, current shooter for the Army Marksmanship Unit.

I wouldn't get in a gun fight with him. I'll just give him my woman and wallet and apologize for any misunderstanding.


----------



## skeeter (May 7, 2008)

Francisco! I figure as much as we hang out, you would know every shot counts.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 7, 2008)

skeeter said:


> Francisco! I figure as much as we hang out, you would know every shot counts.



Not to mention it can get expensive... 

LL


----------



## skeeter (May 7, 2008)

So true!;)


----------

